
Show HN: Podaero – get dropped into a small discussion group - newman8r
https://podaero.com/info/show-hn
======
newman8r
Hi everyone – I’m putting these groups together to help people expand their
personal networks and hold threaded discussions in an environment where
everyone gets to know each other. Up to this point, I’ve directly invited most
of the users in the groups.

Right now I’m still working out the UX and trying to figure out the direction
the community should take. I want to experiment with groups and complex
organizations as a means of empowering the individual users, but also as a way
of achieving larger goals though cooperation and collaboration.

I’ve met some really great HN users through the first few alpha groups, and I
hope to keep that going.

